# Neutering a male will affect his physical size?



## Expecting father (Nov 25, 2008)

I was reading on one of the other forums where someone was implying that neutered males will mature with smaller heads and less muscle as opposed to un-neutered males.

I have never heard anything like that!

Can anyone shed any light or explain?

Thanks!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Our vet said that if we neuter Tucker around 8 months old, he will actually fill out a bit more and have a more mature look to him.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It depends on who you ask. I have never seen it happen with my rescues or even with my personal dogs.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Expecting father said:


> I was reading on one of the other forums where someone was implying that neutered males will mature with smaller heads and less muscle as opposed to un-neutered males.
> 
> I have never heard anything like that!
> 
> ...


 
The amighty question is "when" the dog is neutered. If you alter the pup early in life, it will develop differently when compared to intact males, the intact male possessing a more massive masculine build.

The later you delay in neutering the pup, the less likely growth related issues will develop.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Testosterone dictates when the growth plates will close and there is a study by Dr Zink that discusses how there is an increase in injuries with dog sports due to earlier neutering. You will find that males that are neutered around the 6 month mark will be taller and lankier in structure with a head that is less blocky in retrievers.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I know personal experiences are no substitute for science but our male golden Raleigh(neutered) and littermate Mactavish (intact)really were twins and hard to tell apart. My neutered Tally and his intact brother Gabe look similar in height, weight, and head at 15 months; I'll check out the exact stats tomorrow though. Neutered Finn and his intact brother Riptide at 6 years old are very similar- I am curious, so I will call and get Rip's stats too. If studies didnt say otherwise, I would never believe it made a difference in appearance. Setting Tally&Gabe, Finn& Rip, Raleigh& Mactavish side by side, accounting that the intact boys were picks of their litters, there's not a glaring difference in proportions or heads.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

tintallie said:


> Testosterone dictates when the growth plates will close and there is a study by Dr Zink that discusses how there is an increase in injuries with dog sports due to earlier neutering. You will find that males that are neutered around the 6 month mark will be taller and lankier in structure with a head that is less blocky in retrievers.


Hey girl!!! :wave:
Beamer was neutered young and he is definately tall and lanky. Hudson, intact, blocky head, fuller body.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

I can spot an early neuter a mile away (OK maybe not a MILE) - but I can always tell. Very tall, feminine males. I have one myself - I had to neuter him earlier than I would have liked to - but he is who he is...and he's a happy girly boy.

As for filling out more after neutering? I'm not so sure I buy that. They don't seem to have the same metabolism after neutering and tend to gain weight more easily - that isn't "filling out" by my definition. Dogs do mature between 12-24 months where they really start to fill out physically - but that isn't really weight gain. As for a more masculine look for a neutered boy? That just doesn't make any sense to me...Removal of the male hormones produces a more masculine male?

Having agility, obedience and field dogs I don't think I'll ever neuter before 12-18 months again if I can help it - again situations vary by dog. Of course my breed dogs can't be neutered and compete in the breed ring so that's another part of it...

Erica


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Hey girl!!! :wave:
> Beamer was neutered young and he is definately tall and lanky. Hudson, intact, blocky head, fuller body.


Hey Jill :wave:

Yeah, Wiggs is definitely a blockhead :lol: and he is very stocky and muscular...like a lion or cougar really...


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Obi was neutered at 18 months and although I feel he may have been chunkier if left intact, my vet commented the other day how good his muscle tone is. You see, if you don't let them put on weight by monitoring them after neutering and give them ample exercise, you will have a fit and healthy dog. Just my experience.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Both Hootie and Cruiser were done early and Hootie doesnt sport that lanky look, Cruiser isnt lanky, he has great muscle tone.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky was done at 20 months and frankly when the extra weight is off of him, he does have that lanky look. And he has a smaller boned head then many goldens. Its hard to tell what's genetics and what's not.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> Lucky was done at 20 months and frankly when the extra weight is off of him, he does have that lanky look. And he has a smaller boned head then many goldens. Its hard to tell what's genetics and what's not.


That was what I was going to say. It really depends on the lines, too. Obviously a field bred dog is not going to be as short, stocky and square headed. My Danny is a very solid 80 lbs. field bred golden.

Jasper is much more petite and only weighs in at around 63 lbs. That can't really be blamed on early neutering, even though he was neutered at 5 1/2 months, but more because his breeder starved him and he only weighed 14 lbs at 4 1/2 months. His growth was compromised at an important age.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

I was talking to a lady that owns a male golden retriever she got him neutered at the age 6 months. I got my male Einstein done at 2 years old. This Golden was 2 years old the same age as Einstein. If you saw Einstein and this dog side by side you wouldn't tell the difference between the 2. The dog that was done at 6 months had the blocky head,body and good musscle tone. I think it really depends on the genes and lines of the dog neutering has nothing to do with it. Shelley was done at 5 months old and she is geting the blocky head and body and shes female.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

I have a 100lb male who was neutered at five months, broad, beautiful head and not lean -but very well built big guy! Size and "look" is perfect in my opinion, only if he could stay healthy!


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

I often wondered when I read studies about the impact spay/neuters have on size and appearance, how do they know? You cant very well leave a dog intact, see how it looks at maturity, and then turn back the clocks and go back in time and neuter the dog and see how it looks after that at maturity. It does no good to compare one dog to another, because the 2 dogs (even a heavily line bred pair of littermates) are not going to be the "same" genetically, much less fed the same, exercised the same (or have exercise have the same impact)... there are certainly a lot of variables. I've seen some dogs that I think support that theory, but then I've seen others that dont. I dont know one way or another really. It may have an impact, and then again it may not, or it may on certain dogs and perhaps not others. BJ


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I can see the difference in my two Chewie was neutered when we got him at age 8 month, Jack is still intact. There is a big difference in how they look, Chewie is leggy smaller head, where Jack is much more developed. He is all together a better looking golden. But like you all said it most likely is the genetics.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I believe if you neuter after about 18 to 24 months, depending on the dog, you won't see any difference than if the dog were left intact. The difference is if you neuter young, around 6 months.
My 2 boys are certainly examples of that. The one neutered young is tall, lanky, and long boned. The intact one is much more blocky with a big blocky head. But they are from different genetics, so that might just be coincidence.




tanyac said:


> Obi was neutered at 18 months and although I feel he may have been chunkier if left intact, my vet commented the other day how good his muscle tone is. You see, if you don't let them put on weight by monitoring them after neutering and give them ample exercise, you will have a fit and healthy dog. Just my experience.


----------



## jenniferewright (Mar 19, 2008)

Marlowe had his surgery at six months and is extremely lanky now at 18 months. In fact, I ask the vet at every visit if he looks malnourished, but I'm assured he is simply lean and healthy. I guess I was raised by the notion that a pudgy dog is a healthy dog. Regardless, I worry that strangers think I don't feed the poor boy...who looks especially thin next to our curvaceous Maggie. His chest is half the width of Maggie who is six months younger than he is. Keep in mind Marlowe came from a breeder and Maggie was a rescue, so there is no immediate relation.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Does he throw the neutered early = tall and lean out the window? He was the biggest in the litter at 6 weeks, and to date is the biggest boy by a longshot, his closest brother is not nearly as broad as he is -not sure when he was altered. Bailey was done by mistake at 5 months, we have since switched vet offices, and our bad for not questioning them, but they called us at "six months" as that's when they prefer to do them. Bailey was born Jan 2nd, the 6th month was June (was done 1st week of June) when really he needed to be done July onward.

http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v370/46/4/189200127/n189200127_30990289_6166.jpg

http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v80/46/4/189200127/n189200127_30396285_4262.jpg


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't know if it makes a lot of difference. Dalton was done around 5 months (rescue) & he is very muscular.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

I think it's really more stocky and bone structure that the delayed neuter or lack of will produce. I could keep my dog super lean almost too thin and he would still be big boned. My dog has a deep brisket and paws that are as large as my four fingers on my hand.


----------



## janni518 (Oct 13, 2008)

Expecting father said:


> I was reading on one of the other forums where someone was implying that neutered males will mature with smaller heads and less muscle as opposed to un-neutered males.
> 
> I have never heard anything like that!
> 
> ...


 
Just my personal experience but my huge muscular blocked headed dog was neutered at a little over 3 months so I'm gonna say, not true.


----------

